# piranha



## piranhashing (Oct 30, 2006)

goodpiranha


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

yes?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> View attachment 132248


where do you come up with sh*t like that


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranhashing said:


> goodpiranha


Yup piranha is good as for pets.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I nominate this thread for "Post of the month!"


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

... wow ...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

What was all that about?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

okay...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

goodpiranha


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

yes good piranha


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Ow Baby i love you piranha <-------







Thought id try and top it off


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I keep returning to this post.
It makes me laugh.

It's the funniest thing in my life right now.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I keep returning to this post.
> It makes me laugh.
> 
> It's the funniest thing in my life right now.


*goodpiranha*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

goodpiranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

goodpiranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love U good piranha.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very good piranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love very much good piranha.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

GOOD PIRANHA.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

is there such a thing?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

GOOD PIRANHA


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very good piranha


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

goodpiranha


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

the good piranha likes my peepe in its mouth


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

yes, it's a very good piranha.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> yes, it's a very good piranha.


bro you got issues!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Vinny19 said:


> yes, it's a very good piranha.


bro you got issues!!
[/quote]
*good piranha*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> yes, it's a very good piranha.


bro you got issues!!
[/quote]
*good piranha*
[/quote]
yes very good piranha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Vinny19 said:


> yes, it's a very good piranha.


bro you got issues!!
[/quote]
*good piranha*


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

cool dude!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Post of the month!"


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol that one got outta hand quickly lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hey rb 32 stop smaming


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

why isnt this closed...??


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

> why isnt this closed...??


Because: 
GOOD PIRANHA!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes indeedy.
It isn't closed because it's probably the coolest post ever.

Goodpiranha


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

Im going to have to second the nomination for post of the month lol!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Whatever happened to the original poster of this thread?
Did he just disappear?

Reminds me of when I was in basic training many years ago... we had a private who was forced to stand up in front of everybody and yell: "Why's it so hard?" every time the drill sargeant told him to.

Within weeks he went from being a "Squared away soldier" to going nuts and had to be discharged from the army for mental instability.

Maybe that's what we did to this guy.









Perhaps being "In the limelight" so quickly and so dramatically, he just "Went nuts!"

(I can just see some skinny kid sitting on a cot in a mental ward in a straight jacket mumbling over and over:
"Good piranha... good piranha..."


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

GOODPI... this thread is messing up my mind...sh*t


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

SORRY TO SAY BUT THIS ISNT THE LOUNGE...........................


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

dezboy said:


> SORRY TO SAY BUT THIS ISNT THE LOUNGE...........................


I know... that's part of the beauty of it... it makes no sense in any way!


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

blah blah baba blah bla bla!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this thread has so much site contribution i can even comprehend


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've even started my own team.... "Team goodpiranha."


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

good piranha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*GOOD PIRANHA*


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

VERY GOOD PIRANHA


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

GOOD PIRANHA


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

blah blah blah!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I LIKE GOOD PIRANHA VERY GOOD PIRANHA


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> GOOD PIRANHA


GOOD PIRANHA


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> GOOD PIRANHA


GOOD PIRANHA
[/quote]

NEW SPAM KING!!! CONGRATS..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhashing said:


> goodpiranha


goodpiranha


----------



## Eric54321 (Aug 5, 2006)

badpiranha


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Eric54321 said:


> badpiranha


Too late...I already beat you to it...check out my thread!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Eric54321 said:


> badpiranha


----------

